# Mann Lake Extractor Opinions



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Have any of you tried this Mann Lake 2 Frame plastic extractor? It is on sale through the end of the day for $169.95 or with a capping scratcher and filter for $179.95. I only have two hives, so I thought this might make sense vs. a $700-$800 one. HH130 and HH132.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeepi...ail&utm_campaign=HH-130_image#!productInfo/3/


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

The following is my personal opinion, so don't be offended.

No extractor makes sense with two hives unless it's a free one. I've gotten two free ones in the past, ask around, you never know.

Furthermore, no tangential extractor makes any sense at all.

The best option at your level is crush and strain, cut comb, or some variation. Other than that, borrowing is a good plan if you know someone.

On the other hand, if you have money to burn, enjoy yourself. Just remember, your extractor will sit idle for 363 or more days per year.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't have money to burn, but if I am going to have more hives next year, I will need one at some point. My first choice is the Maxant 3100p and that is way more extractor than I need right now......but it is nice!!


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Another question is how big do you want to get. After playing around with four frame tangential extractors I was given for a few years, I decided I was going radial or nothing at all. I also wanted to have 20 or more hives, so I decided to go big with a hand crank ML 9/18. Now that I have 20 hives, I'm planning on upgrading with the motorized option.

How many hives do you ultimately want?


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I want to keep them all in the same location so I would guess 15-20 will be my max.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

In that case I would recommend saving up for a radial.

Growing pains, a good problem to have.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Always try to buy bigger than what you think you need. Those 2 hives will eventually multiple to 4, then 6, and so on!
Most beeks will grow into their equipment, rather than outgrow their equipment.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Solomon Parker said:


> The following is my personal opinion, so don't be offended....
> 
> Furthermore, no tangential extractor makes any sense at all.


Having extracted using a 4 frame tangential for the first 15 years of my beekeeping hobby, I would have to disagree with this statement. They work just fine. Yes you need to flip the frames over, but that takes about a minute. I needed that minute between cranking, so it was always nice. I have a larger radial now, but don't pass up a cheap or free tangential if you just have a few hives.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

For me, it wasn't the time involved, it was state of the comb afterwards. I don't keep brood and supers separate and when they fixed the comb, it ended up being a lot of drone which is fine for supers, less so for brood. Anyway, it wasn't the outcome I was looking for.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Extractors are an investment. I started with a Maxant tangenital. When I bought my first 1020 radial, I sold my old 3100 for more than I paid for it! Ditto when I sold my 1020 and bought two 63 frame radials. Buy quality (like Maxant) and you will never go wrong. If you out grow your first extractor, you can always sell it. With metal prices escalating, you will have no problem at least breaking even. I doubt that a plastic extractor has any resale value.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Adam. I think you and I are on the same page. I don't want to buy too small of a unit and need to upgrade in one year. I think the 3100p will probably fit my needs for many years. And the Maxant people have been first class in answering my questions. And the 3100p says that I can extract mediums radially. Sounds like it fits the criteria of quality and radial extraction!


----------



## millerwb (Oct 31, 2011)

Solomon Parker said:


> I also wanted to have 20 or more hives, so I decided to go big with a hand crank ML 9/18


I too have this extractor. Best money I have spent so far. Do not regret buying it at all and not sorry that I did not buy one of the more expensive extractors. It does what it was designed to do and does it well.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

LeonardS said:


> Thanks Adam. I think you and I are on the same page. I don't want to buy too small of a unit and need to upgrade in one year. I think the 3100p will probably fit my needs for many years. And the Maxant people have been first class in answering my questions. And the 3100p says that I can extract mediums radially. Sounds like it fits the criteria of quality and radial extraction!


I bought a 3100 this year and have used it once so far and it worked very well. I am pleased with it's performance.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Go with a small maxant you cant go wrong. Dont waste you money on the little mann lake one you were looking at. Or borrow one from the local club I am sure they have one to borrow or rent. Save up for a good one.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

I borrowed extractors for several years before finally buying one. Never had any problems with tangential extractors messing up comb - perhaps some tangential extractors do, as Solomon noted. I have used one of those 2-frame plastic extractors: It worked, and with care, would probably last several seasons, but it's definitely not a "quality" item. 

Eventually I bought a Maxant 3100H with the plan that I'll add the power attachment in the future. I like the fact that not only is it American made, they had superior customer service, and it's top-notch quality. When looking at extractors, be sure to check the gauge of the stainless steel being used - some of the "imports" are tinfoil thin!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Regardless of what extractor you buy, always ask the manufacturer where is it made, and what type of warranty comes with it.


----------

